# Pet Insurance.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone know an Insurance Company that will give us 3rd party only on a dog? That is to say, cover if he bites someone or destroys property.
Hardly likely for a 12 year old miniature poodle.
We were paying to Direct line over £400 per year ( fully Comp etc ), with a £160 excess per claim. Now I know they don't cover dental work, but poor Sam had a wart removed from his neck, three systs on his back and 3 teeth out, all in the same operation. When we claimed, Direct line said that the wart and systs were different and deducted 2 lots of excess even though it was one operation. The operation was over £500 and we got back from Direct line £68. Sharp practice there, no wonder they are not on comparison sites.

Bob


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We are with Dogs Trust,for our so called Border Collie,useless article would describe her to a T!!. (She thinks the same about ME!! LOL.)
If they cannot help,i am sure they will point you in the right direction,i have always found them most helpfull and they do a lot of good work.
Sassies Dad.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi there

if it's just third party cover then first option is to check your home insurance - as a lot of them provide cover as part of it. This is contents insurance not buildings!!! You may already have cover, as your dog counts as one of your "chattels" - things you own.

Option number 2 would be to join Pets As Therapy as a non visiting member, then you have access to their third party cover for any dog you own.

I have a feeling Dogs Trust also do something like this - worth investigating as well.

Best wishes
Sally


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have Shadow insured, the first one we ever have had

The others had problems from time to time some more major than others, but over a lifetime I am sure it cost us less than the premiums

He's the first one to travel freely with us abroad so I panicked a bit and thought we should insure him 

Looking at the cost which is going up and looking at what I'm covered for(which is not very clear and I've read all the small print and phoned them)

We could afford to pay if anything happened

I think we are going to cancel, because its like so many insurances and heavily weighted that if the very unusual happened it may be an advantage

and after all he is just a dog (my complete baby, although he doesn't think so)

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Best pet insurance is Pet Plan (for life policy) nothing is perfect but you will get less problems with them than anyone else. And they are the most trusted don't touch any others overall you will have a lot more problems and tricks pulled. 

Another little trick that lot of companies pull... the surgeon sends off 4 samples in one pot for about £70 most labs do the 4 in one pot for a set price, the ins companies calls each one a separate op and will only cover one and so you get about £15 for the histology. The excess that Bob had is a common one popping up and lots of other dodges. 

As to that l agree with house ins. your biggest problem will be age most pet ins companies wont touch a dog over about 8yrs old as a new customer. But what do you want 3rd party ins for?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

stopped insuring my old gal many years ago...premiums kept rising year on year...
Approaching a grand on teeth, tests, drugs and 'consultations' this year... despite some saving on price matching drugs (vets load dispensing fees etc which reduces the saving) so me and the dog are still ahead :wink: 

Trouble is these Vets know how to spot us (doggy daft folks) and yes, nowt's too good for my old gal! (check out me avatar)

(we're back to the vet on Tuesday... be lucky to get change from a ton :x )


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Dogs Trust cover you for 3rd party, but I also insure Maisie (avatar) through the AA as I could choose what I wanted to insure her for - vets bills only


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We got our third party by joining Dog's Trust, the insurance Company wouldn't cover it as she has a "dangerous" label.
(by the way she hasn't bitten anyone for 3 yesrs now, we've had her 5 and it took a lot of care and attention to get her socialised. She was picked up by DT as a pregnant stray in Ireland and spent 14 months in the Dog's Home with 2 failed new families. She used to go for me when we first got her!).


----------

